
Cleaning and repairs startup Homejoy (YC S10) is up for sale - lladnar
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Cleaning-and-repairs-startup-Homejoy-is-up-for-6293117.php
======
nodesocket
Bummer, I've used Homejoy a handful and times and really like it. Handy makes
you sign up for a recurring plan (every [1, 2, 4] weeks), where Homejoy allows
ad-hoc cleanings.

